# Merrick & Bones...



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I bought a can of Merrick's Smothered Comfort the other day and I went to give Toby some last night. Inside was a large piece of chicken and inside that was a large piece of cooked bone. I always thought cooked bones were bad for dogs? I contacted Merrick and they said it was okay because the bones cook down to a mush. Perhaps, but this bone I pulled out was not mush!

Does anyone feed Smothered Comfort or Wingaling to their dog? Apparently both have bones in it. I am just wondering if you have had any problems with it.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Well, if Merrick said the bones are to be cooked down, what is a whole piece doing in your food??? I don't like the sound of that!!!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Yes, I used to feed ( add to the Merrick dry) both the Wingalings and the Smothered Comfort... they ALWAYS have the whole pieces of chicken. They are very very soft, and yes do 'crumble to mush . I still took no chances and crumbled them up with my fingers. Naddie loved both flavors.. I still use the Merrick dry but gave up the Merrick canned because they had so much 'liquid" and felt I was paying too much for getting so much of that liquid.
Once in a great while I'd buy a can just for a special treat.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

If the bone is hard, and doesn't crumble then it is not what they advertise. I would return it to the store and I would call Merrick back and tell them that the products was not as advertised. They shouldn't get away with it if the bone isn't mushy.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I feed both Smothered Comfort and Wingaling to Chloe...it is the only canned food she will eat. I use the backside of a tablespoon to smash up the bone and I have never had a problem with it.


----------



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Aug 5 2008, 11:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=616200


> I bought a can of Merrick's Smothered Comfort the other day and I went to give Toby some last night. Inside was a large piece of chicken and inside that was a large piece of cooked bone. I always thought cooked bones were bad for dogs? I contacted Merrick and they said it was okay because the bones cook down to a mush. Perhaps, but this bone I pulled out was not mush!
> 
> Does anyone feed Smothered Comfort or Wingaling to their dog? Apparently both have bones in it. I am just wondering if you have had any problems with it.[/B]


I do feed Merricks wet & dry food but not either of those flavors. If you have any questions about their products just call them, there is a toll free no. on their cans and bags. They have an excellent customer service dept. and I have found them to be very helpful. When all the dog food recalls first started I called them several times to make sure their food was safe.
good luck
Linda


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Rylee is not much of a chewer. I bought her the Fillet Grandpas because they are not so hard. Rylee loved them. All I can say is thank goodness I was always home when she had one. About the second one she had she went outside and threw it up. I just thought I gave her too many and was too rich. The next few times she ate a little and I threw the rest away. One day she ate the whole thing and came running up to me coughing. I reached down her throat and pulled out the chewed food in a stringy form. She was fine. I can be a slow learner I gave her another one and she ate the whole thing then she runs up to me like she was choking. I reached down her throat and could not get anything out. I went to get the peroxide to make her throw up but in the meantime she threw it all up. I threw the rest of the bag away. I do not believe it was the product per say. I think Rylee chews as little as possible then swallows. I was so in love with this product because she would eat it. She will not eat the flossies or bully sticks. Anyway the point of all this is to watch them when eating something you are not familiar with one can never know what could happen.


----------



## widgeon (Apr 23, 2007)

I feed my puppies WingaLing and Southern Comfort as well as the other Merrick canned brands. I agree, there is a lot of liquid so I pour it over a mixture of kibble (Canadae & Innova) This was all gradual with the addition of new foods so that I could make sure that they didn't have allergies.

The coats of my puppies are great - plus each dog (I have four) seems to pick out the kind of dog food that they want/need. The vet told me that they are the healthiest Maltese that he sees.

Sometimes, you just have to experiment. The bones that are in Merrick have always crumbled and I have never had a problem (fingers crossed)

Oh - and I supplement my puppies diet with fresh fruits and vegetables!


----------

